# midi editor



## michback (5. März 2005)

also ich habe magix music maker dieser hat zwar einen midi editor incl aber leider nicht für mehrere instrumente. 

Ich suche einen midi editor für mehrere vst instrumente (nein nicht auf verschiedenen spuren in music maker)

danke schon mal


----------



## piralien (8. März 2005)

lol hätt ich auch gern .. gibs bei magix nich plugins dafür ? 
extra neues prog kaufen waer blöd ..freeware ?! 
mfg


----------



## chmee (11. März 2005)

Warum nicht mehrere Spuren ?
Kann den Grund / das Problem nicht nachvollziehen..

mfg chmee


----------



## michback (11. März 2005)

der midi editor ist nur ein plugin für musicmaker der eine spur für sich einnimmt. Leider ist es fast unmöglich instrumente zu syncronisieren, Da wenn man das zweit instrument einspielt die erste spur nicht einsehen kann da es ein vollständige eigenes tool ist.


----------



## fred31 (11. März 2005)

Ich find nen separaten Midi-Editor (Freeware wäre klasse - muss aber nicht) der jede menge Instrumente beherrscht auch klasse.

 Jemand ne Software-empfehlung?


----------

